#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What effect will the internet of things have on our daily lives?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Internet of things already have an impact on our day to day life.
It said that IOT will have an effect on almost all aspects of our lives.


What do you think what are the main effects IOT have on our daily lives?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Internet of things already have an impact on our day to day life.
> It said that IOT will have an effect on almost all aspects of our lives.
> 
> 
> What do you think what are the main effects IOT have on our daily lives?


Hi Bhavya ,

Here are 5 ways affect IOT already our lives Toady .
1.Transportation. 
2.Health and exercise
3.Home
4. Business
5.Pollution and waste management .

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Internet of things already have an impact on our day to day life.
> It said that IOT will have an effect on almost all aspects of our lives.
> 
> 
> What do you think what are the main effects IOT have on our daily lives?


*the life of the common man is going to change drastically. Internet of Things (IoT) enabled technology is going to change the way people do things. This will lead to certain businesses becoming obsolete whereas other startups will go on to become multi-billion dollar businesses*

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya ,
> 
> Here are 5 ways affect IOT already our lives Toady .
> 1.Transportation. 
> 2.Health and exercise
> 3.Home
> 4. Business
> 5.Pollution and waste management .


Agree These fields are having the most impact of IOT, Can you explain how it's effect our human life?

----------


## Bhavya

> *the life of the common man is going to change drastically. Internet of Things (IoT) enabled technology is going to change the way people do things. This will lead to certain businesses becoming obsolete whereas other startups will go on to become multi-billion dollar businesses*


Agree Shivani IOT going to change our life style,Can you mention the startups which are going to become a multi-billion dollars businesses?

----------

